# On-Site Cooking



## wascolianpride (Apr 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had an idea of what to charge for on-site cooking? I got people asking me to come bring the smoker over to cook for graduation parties and I'm not really sure what to charge them to hual the smoker over to thier homes. I've been trying to figure it out with gas prices, prep time and all that stuff. Any information would be helpful thanks guy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2012)

the easy answer is, figure out your costs...all of them...gas, wood, charcoal, food and plates, forks, etc., everything.  It adds up more than you think.

After that, whatever you want to charge...what is your time and effort work?  Would you be happy
doing that and making a hundred bucks to stick in your pocket?.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 3, 2012)

Two hundred bucks. All the outlaws got a hundred extry back in the good old days to bother to haul the pit to the scene of the crime. Bound to have went up since then. We are suffering from the opening salvo of hyper inflation in case aint nobody noticed. Gonna look like Jimmy Carter on steroids I'm afeered.


----------



## wascolianpride (Apr 4, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> the easy answer is, figure out your costs...all of them...gas, wood, charcoal, food and plates, forks, etc., everything.  It adds up more than you think.
> 
> After that, whatever you want to charge...what is your time and effort work?  Would you be happy
> doing that and making a hundred bucks to stick in your pocket?.




Do you think it would be smart to put the cost of everything into the the food prices or figure out the cost of everything and have it as a seperate charge all together?


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 4, 2012)

Dragging the pit should be a separate charge. Less your grilling burgers or dawgs on-site for the Marching Band.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2012)

all costs are costs to me.  You can break it down to show them where the expenses
lie if you want to, but in the end, it's still gonna cost the same.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 4, 2012)

Food cost, labor cost and overhead .... Oh yeah PROFIT add them all together and divide by the number you will be feeding.


----------



## wascolianpride (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for help guys if I have anymore questions I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm a little late to this party, but...

I know of a few vendors that give a certain price for the food.  If the customer want's on-site cooking, that's an additional cost, depending on what is being cooked, or if the on-sie cooking part is just for show, meaning a pit and smoke, but just being used as a warmer and eye candy.  On-site usually involves a mileage charge as well as the food, serving, onsite set-ups.

Just be sure that you pay yourself and your help, as well as make some money for your time.  You haven't set yourself up as a Non-Profit organization, have you?

BOB


----------

